# Post Pics Of 5 Gallon Tanks Here!! :))



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Please post your wonderful 5 gallon tanks here!! ))


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)




----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

vaygirl i love your tank!!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg Vaygirl I do too!! ) Is that the one from walmart???


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's the Hawkeye from Walmart. I love that little tank. I wanna pick up 10 of them. LOL!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Yeah, it's the Hawkeye from Walmart. I love that little tank. I wanna pick up 10 of them. LOL!


I love that tank too - just set up my second one today! :-D

Would LOVE to get more, but those darn bills eat the money!!! :lol:


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg!! You need to tell me what you like about it and everything!! I was debating about getting the 10 gallon tank for $30 at petsmart, or that one. Now I know Im getting that one!! Haha, Im wondering if a pet store will exchange my betta fish with one of theres, cuz I wanna a red betta, or even a red halfmoon betta sooo bad!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I love the looks of it and the fact that it LOOKS bigger than a 5 gal. tank. I REALLY like the price ($25.00) & the fact that it is free shipping to the home. It comes with everything except the heater. Oh - I also love the fact that it comes with a Compact Fluorescent Light rather than an incandescent bulb.  

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258#ProductDetail


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Lion Mom would you suggest to ship it?? Because everytime I look it up, it says it isnt in stock at my store... Did you ship it to your house??


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you like that tank better than this? I have one of these, but may be looking for another 5 gal...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...s-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653?findingMethod=rr


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Nah, too much and it looks to small, and it comes with stuff I dont need.. And yeah thats a different one


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I may get one of those tanks. The cool thing about the tetra tank is that its glass. Does acrylic scratch easily?


----------



## emeltee (Jul 30, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> I love that tank too - just set up my second one today! :-D
> 
> Would LOVE to get more, but those darn bills eat the money!!! :lol:


Hey - how did you get yours so quickly? Supposedly mine is coming tomorrow <sigh>.

I have the Tetra - but I am not impressed since the lid is warped. Hoping that the Hawkeye will be a better investment (and it's $5 cheaper to boot.)


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Lion Mom would you suggest to ship it?? Because everytime I look it up, it says it isnt in stock at my store... Did you ship it to your house??


Yes, I would suggest you just get it shipped to your home - it's free shipping after all!!! :-D That is what I did - had it shipped here to my house. TBH, if I could not have had it shipped here, I would not have purchased it since I would have had to go 60 miles round trip to get it - I live in a VERY rural community!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Do you like that tank better than this? I have one of these, but may be looking for another 5 gal...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...s-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653?findingMethod=rr



Yes, I like the Hawkeye better than the Tetra. For one thing, I like the looks of the tank better and, for another, the Tetra comes with an incandescent bulb which I replaced with a compact fluorescent so it was even MORE expensive in the end. Granted, the Tetra is glass, but with care the acrylic is very nice, IMO. 

The acrylic WILL scratch easier, of course, but no problems as long as you avoid using paper towel on it. Invest a couple beans & get a scrubber made for acrylic & no problems!!! :-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

emeltee said:


> Hey - how did you get yours so quickly? Supposedly mine is coming tomorrow <sigh>.
> 
> I have the Tetra - but I am not impressed since the lid is warped. Hoping that the Hawkeye will be a better investment (and it's $5 cheaper to boot.)


No idea - it just came when it came (this past Saturday). 

No problems with my Tetra hood - hmmmm. Maybe you should call them and let them know about the warping? Did it come that way or did it happen because of the incandescent bulb giving up too much heat?


----------



## emeltee (Jul 30, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> No problems with my Tetra hood - hmmmm. Maybe you should call them and let them know about the warping? Did it come that way or did it happen because of the incandescent bulb giving up too much heat?


Came this way. If I like the Hawkeye better, the tetra is going back (well, even if I don't like it better, it's going back for an exchange at least.)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's my 5g betta tank


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

00000 How much was that gorgeous Tank?? And what did it come with??


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

NICE - very, VERY nice!!!!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

love those tanks. and vaygirl's betta is really pretty


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is my 5.5 gallon it's carlisle's tank he is the only fish that lives in my room so he is spolied.I don't have alot of plants though.He is deffinatly not a jumper so he does not have a hood it did not come with one either otherwise I would have put it one there.I keep the water a decent amount lower then the top too.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks LionMom! Great tanks everyone


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Sarada said:


>


LOve the sunken plane- its really cool. The plants are really pretty as well. Are they real plants?


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> I love the looks of it and the fact that it LOOKS bigger than a 5 gal. tank. I REALLY like the price ($25.00) & the fact that it is free shipping to the home. It comes with everything except the heater. Oh - I also love the fact that it comes with a Compact Fluorescent Light rather than an incandescent bulb.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258#ProductDetail


After seeing this I feel ripped off I paid $45 for mine not to mention shipping costs... then I see that one and like the way it looks much more and its half the price.:redmad:


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

shell85 said:


> After seeing this I feel ripped off I paid $45 for mine not to mention shipping costs... then I see that one and like the way it looks much more and its half the price.:redmad:


I know exactly how you feel - been there, done that! :evil:

With today's internet, it REALLY pays to shop around!!!


----------

